# Old guy new to N scale need opinions



## Ghost365 (Dec 30, 2014)

So like most of us I had a train set growing up but it went by the wayside when I joined the military. Now that I am retired and have some more time I'm looking to get back into the game.....looking at N scale for more track in the space i have. I have been fooling around with SCARM and came up with a few ideas and was looking for opinions / pointers for a new/old guy.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can get a lot of model railroad using N Scale.

BUT...you say you are retired. That means to me
you are a few years beyond high school. Have you Picked up
an N scale locomotive and looked closely at it? Keep
in mind you may have to take this dude apart and
fix something. Those parts are mighty tiny. Just
trying to fasten something with a tiny screw can
be daunting.

The layouts you posted are both nice, they also indicate
to me that you may have sufficient space to build the
same layouts as HO. 

As to the specific layouts:

The first one oddly does not connect the inner oval
to the rest of the layout. You would want to do that
if you select this one.

The larger one offers a lot of good fun modelling. I
like the WYE that gives you the ability to turn your locomotives
around. But that also means you must have a reverse loop
controller if you run DCC (recommended) or a set of switches
to change track polarity as it is used if DC. (there is an
automatic controller available if DC).

Keep us posted and by all means use the Forum to get any
help that you need.

Don


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Both layouts feature sizeable tunnels in areas that will be difficult to gain access to- and you will need to gain access for routine cleaning and accident recovery. Also, it's not usually a good idea to locate a turnout inside a tunnel. Just a couple of things to keep in mind while you're still in the planning stage, since your hand and arm aren't likely to fit very far into an "N" guage portal. You could maybe use removable panels for access, unless you build it against a wall or two (bet that's what you had in mind!)


----------



## Ghost365 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's and insight....As to some of the questions you address, The two loops are seperate for ease of running until I get in the swing of things and to allow for a passenger run and a freight run. Yes I had planned on having access through the rear/bottom for most if not all of the tunnels. You do bring up an awesome point about the turnout in the tunnel...so back to the drawing board for some "tweeking"...


----------

